# Envolved In An Incident Tonight



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I just wanted to tell you guys the little incident I was envolved in tonight. We have a weekend long celebration every year here in town. Well, tonight I was with a couple of my relatives and friends(college age) and we were returning from uptown going back to my house. Well, their were about 5 or 6 black males standing around infront of a house talking. The way they were standing, there was a clearance between them. I was leading my group and I walked through the clearing with the others in my group going around. I didn't think anything about this. After I passed, one of the guys said "don't disrespect us like that". Another guy was like, "he's strapping man". Well, the main guy kept on for about 10 more seconds. I guess one of the guys has seen me accidently print around the neighborhood at sometime. Deep down inside, I think I did the best thing by not saying anything and walking on. What do you guys think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, just keep walking. I mentioned it prev - years ago, my ex wife and I were walking back to our apartment. Passed some people outside at another rental, and they started to mouth off for no reason. I had a gun, but knew that if I said anything, that poor fool would start a fight, and the whole thing would have went somewhere I didn't want it to be. If U have a gun and don't even intend to pull it, it can become involved in a hand to hand situation if the other guy finds it. So, best scenario is to avoid it altogether. 

A smart man avoids a fight altogether.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ya did ok,but watch your back now!!! Those kinda guys live for confrontation:smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ya did ok,but watch your back now!!! Those kinda guys live for confrontation:smt011


:smt163 :smt163 :smt163 :smt163


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

[QUOTE=L8models; Deep down inside, I think I did the best thing by not saying anything and walking on. What do you guys think?


~ IMHO, yes you did the right thing. Especially if you had family & friends with you. And would I hope they wouldn't confront you again since you didn't bow up on them. But Scooter may be right... watch your six.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

L8models said:


> I just wanted to tell you guys the little incident I was envolved in tonight. We have a weekend long celebration every year here in town. Well, tonight I was with a couple of my relatives and friends(college age) and we were returning from uptown going back to my house. Well, their were about 5 or 6 black males standing around infront of a house talking. The way they were standing, there was a clearance between them. I was leading my group and I walked through the clearing with the others in my group going around. I didn't think anything about this. After I passed, one of the guys said "don't disrespect us like that". Another guy was like, "he's strapping man". Well, the main guy kept on for about 10 more seconds. I guess one of the guys has seen me accidently print around the neighborhood at sometime. *Deep down inside, I think I did the best thing by not saying anything and walking on. What do you guys think?*


Yep, ya did.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

These people have always showed me respect. I occasionaly walk my dog through that neighborhood and not once, in the past 2 year have they ever said anything negative to me. Most of the time they just comment on how nice looking my boxer is. This is a one time incident.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If they were people you knew, did you say hello? Maybe he was just saying something that you hadn't nodded to them or something. Anyway, whatever. You did the right thing. The best thing in a situation like that is to be the bigger person and move on. Which you did very well.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Yep you did good. A wise man knows when to walk away. If you invite trouble while packing and you have to use your weapon, it might bite you in the butt in court.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

On another gun forum a guys signature goes something like this._ "When I strap on my gun, I leave my pride at home."_ I thought that was very good. It's takes a bigger man to walk on than to have misdirected pride cause a bigger problem than necessary. You did good.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> _ "When I strap on my gun, I leave my pride at home."_


I like that.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I like that.


I can't think of a better way to put it. Since I started carring I am much more polite, even to jagoffs than in my younger days.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I think that saying was this, “When I put my gun on I take my pride off.” Heck, I don’t know. Either one is good advice.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

You done right!!!


----------

